
Ask HN: Do you use ElasticSearch to store logs? Or something else? - gehel
My name is Lucas Galton (I&#x27;m french, pardon my English), I work as a consultant. Some clients have asked me to deploy ElasticSearch clusters in order to store and search their logs.
But, as much as I love Kibana and Grafana, I find them lacking when you just want to browse and see your logs in context.<p>I decided to start a side project solving this problem, but I ask myself some questions.<p>What I would like to know is:
- Do you have the same issue ? Did you find a solution ?
- Do you use another system to store the logs ? If yes, do you still face this problem ?<p>I will post a comment with a link to my project for those interested.
======
gehel
Take a look at [https://logvue.xonoko.com/](https://logvue.xonoko.com/) if you
want to know more about the project. Send me an email if you are interested or
you have any question, or even better any critics !

